# Too much protein?



## Captain (Jun 28, 2002)

What are the negative effects of ingesting protein over and above the suggested 1.5 grams per bodyweight pound?  Or are there any?

**Glad to have found this forum.  A forum is only as good as its members, and this appears to be a great and informative one. **


----------



## craig777 (Jun 28, 2002)

Well I eat more than that, and if you ask my wife what the negative effects are she would say GAS  

I would say there are none.


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 28, 2002)

Excess protein can be stored as fat.


----------



## Captain (Jun 28, 2002)

How much protein can be absorbed at once.  If I  down a protein shake along with 30 more grams from tuna/chicken, is all of that protein being used, or is that more than can be absorbed at one time?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

Depends on your size and how much protein is in the shake. There's no definitive answer to how much can be absorbed at once.....most go by 30-50 g at a time...but it really depends on your size....too much protein in one meal and it will be used to energy.


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Depends on your size and how much protein is in the shake. There's no definitive answer to how much can be absorbed at once.....most go by 30-50 g at a time...but it really depends on your size....too much protein in one meal and it will be used to energy.


GMTA..............you do know your stuff, ya gum spitter.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> GMTA..............you do know your stuff, ya gum spitter.



You haven't been paying attention  I've been cut off gum!


----------



## LAM (Jun 28, 2002)

Excess protein can be stored as fat but "rarely" happens in healthy individuals who partake in rigorous weight training.

Physicologically speaking it only makes sense that persons have different protein requirements and how one can "utilize" more than another.  Surely I sedentary individual has a much lower protein requirement than another individual the same size who weight trains on a regular basis, that has been scientifically proven.  A much larger persons body can also surely "utilize" more protein in a given sitting.  Take a woman 5'0 105 lbs who trains with weights, she intakes 65 grams of protein in a sitting.  No doubt her body can not and will not utilize all of that protein.  Now a male who is 6'0 250 lbs can surely handle a much larger serving of protein than the smaller woman(or smaller man etc).  So a serving so 65 grams may be enough or even to little.  It is also logical that person using AS can intake a higher amount of protein as well...

some things to look for are upset stomach, constipation etc. to determine if to large of a serving of protein is being use.  I would change the types of proteins used first, then the serving size.


----------

